# This Could Have Been Bad !



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't have the experience to be sure, but that sounds like it was just something that was too good to give up. Just my opinion though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

The way I look at it is this:
Dogs should be taught as many constructive commands as possible, the most positive way possible and should be able to follow all their commands before given too much freedom. Solid recall. Solid drop it, etc.
That being said, I also believe dogs are dogs. 99% of the time a well trained pup will drop on command or come when called, but when that ingrained, genetic, dog thinking comes in to play, like: Dead Animal Must Put That in Mouth or Running Bunny Must Chase That, then all bets may be off. Sometimes that instinct kicks in and they cant help themselves.
One morning I spent a good 15 minutes trying to cajole my sweet 99.9% obedient Homer into giving up a flattened, petrified dead raccoon carcass. He sat there in an obedient sit-stay for the duration of the cajoling, waving his head back and forth, away from my hands, death grip on the disgusting thing. I finally got his leash. Tied him to a tree and began walking away. He dropped it then. He was only disobedient one other time in his 11 short years, and that was when I told him he could not die on me.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

oliversmom, the last sentence of your post hit me like a ton of bricks. I am crying for your losses and for mine.


----------



## MargeT (Apr 28, 2013)

I will say that she is in Desperate need of a Breath Mint !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And NO puppy kisses for a while...


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Pammie said:


> oliversmom, the last sentence of your post hit me like a ton of bricks. I am crying for your losses and for mine.


yeah me too


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

MargeT said:


> I am just a bit rattled right now... I actually was concerned that... with my face near hers... i could conceivably get snapped at or bitten.


Was there some reason you thought she might snap? Or were you just projecting as there were large teeth near you? As people have said, their goldens would refuse to give up such a treat, (turning the head, avoiding eye contact) but not attack them. 

Maddie might not drop it easily (or she might), but I trust she wouldn't snap at me. If another dog tried to take her prize, yes, she might snap and growl. Me, no.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Oliversmom that made me cry at the end 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Pammie said:


> oliversmom, the last sentence of your post hit me like a ton of bricks. I am crying for your losses and for mine.


Same here.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I have always said that my Remy's nose is "broken" meaning he can't seem to just follow his nose. Unless there is a chicken bone within 500 yards of him - in which case he will zone in until he has it in his mouth.

While I am all for positive training and teaching them to trade, when my dog is munching on a chicken bone, I don't have time for that nice [email protected]. I open his mouth and shove my hand in as far as necessary to remove every single scrap of bone.

To his credit - once he thinks my finger has passed his teeth, he opens his mouth as wide as possible - he has no interest in hurting me or anyone else for that matter. While he will tuck his chin to try to hang onto whatever he's got - to my knowledge he has never actually clenched down in a death grip. I've always been able to open his mouth.

From the day I brought Remy home, my hand has been going into his mouth. He needed to learn that people do this (no clue why but they do - especially kids) and under no circumstances was he to bite.

Bless his sweet wonderful soul - he really knew it without my telling him, but he pretends I taught him for my ego.


----------



## MargeT (Apr 28, 2013)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Was there some reason you thought she might snap? Or were you just projecting as there were large teeth near you? As people have said, their goldens would refuse to give up such a treat, (turning the head, avoiding eye contact) but not attack them.
> 
> Maddie might not drop it easily (or she might), but I trust she wouldn't snap at me. If another dog tried to take her prize, yes, she might snap and growl. Me, no.




I would like to believe i was projecting. She was clamped on that thing so tight... and with the head turning and eye rolling... i chose to be very cautious. I 'believe' that i heard noises in her throat... but was concentrating on having her loosen up a bit.

My thought was i wanted that thing Out ..and her Not gaining Dominance in that situation..... without her "winning" the battle so to speak.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Pammie said:


> oliversmom, the last sentence of your post hit me like a ton of bricks. I am crying for your losses and for mine.


Ditto.  I actually had to bite back a sob. *hugs* I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Personally I would have given the thing right back while holding on one end and then trade her again for it. Repeat a couple times and thank her with praise and/or treats for giving it back. Then I would freeze the darn thing and work again with it in the future.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben is a garbage hound. If there is anything even remotely edible on the street, he'll go for it. He has often managed to find dead critters that we either didn't see or forgot were there. i.e. we passed a dead mouse several times a day for a week and he showed no interest, obeying our 'leave it' command easily, until he decided it was the right time to eat it. He lunged and we fought him to get it away. He doesn't like to give his treasure up, and in some cases, will make it very hard to get near his mouth to remove the dead whatever he has found. There is nothing I have in my pocket that is anywhere as appealing as that dead thing. He doesn't growl or snap, and will let us put our hands in his mouth if there's room, (like the dead groundhog he got once) but he doesn't make it easy. Best way I've found to get him to open his mouth is to place the bag of dog poop I usually have in my other hand near his nose -- then he'll open his mouth and let me remove whatever is in there.


----------



## MargeT (Apr 28, 2013)

Claudia M said:


> Personally I would have given the thing right back while holding on one end and then trade her again for it. Repeat a couple times and thank her with praise and/or treats for giving it back. Then I would freeze the darn thing and work again with it in the future.



Almost wish i had thought of that...  

but it smelled so bad... and it was in my kitchen......:yuck:


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lennap said:


> I have always said that my Remy's nose is "broken" meaning he can't seem to just follow his nose. Unless there is a chicken bone within 500 yards of him - in which case he will zone in until he has it in his mouth.
> 
> While I am all for positive training and teaching them to trade, when my dog is munching on a chicken bone, I don't have time for that nice [email protected] I open his mouth and shove my hand in as far as necessary to remove every single scrap of bone.
> 
> ...


 OMG, I choked up my iced tea! "*While I am all for positive training and teaching them to trade, when my dog is munching on a chicken bone, I don't have time for that nice **[email protected]**. *Lol !!!! What a hoot


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

olliversmom said:


> OMG, I choked up my iced tea! "*While I am all for positive training and teaching them to trade, when my dog is munching on a chicken bone, I don't have time for that nice **[email protected]**. *Lol !!!! What a hoot


I am here for your amusement :--crazy::greenboun


----------

